# How did you discover FA?



## jesuslistenstoblackmetal (Aug 7, 2007)

People on fchan kept talking about, so I decided to check it out.


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 7, 2007)

I forget what led me here the first time, but I poked around a bit then left.

Then last fall, I found an RP message board run by ArrowTibbs, and at some point she posted a link to something she had uploaded here, and I poked around some more, and wound up staying.

...or something like that.  Damn this Teflon-coated memory!


----------



## whitedingo (Aug 7, 2007)

Someone on furtopia told me about a new site that had just started joined liked it then all that sh** happened and it was no more then rejoined when it came back for beta testing been here since


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Aug 7, 2007)

A member named Dragonide showed me some of his artwork and writing months ago, and I thought I should poke around FA and the forums for a little bit.  Soon, I grew attached to FA and decided to join it.


----------



## LimeyKat (Aug 7, 2007)

When sheezyart stopped allowing porn it was all I saw the entitlement whiners talking about as they called the sheezy mods a group of "nazi's" and stormed out.    It was pretty pathetic to watch really..


----------



## TakeWalker (Aug 7, 2007)

I think it was definitely from hanging out on IRC and people linking to pictures.


----------



## Orlith Nemeth (Aug 7, 2007)

I found it by having an encounter with one Skyshadow on Secondlife, I poked around his profile, found a link to FA, after a few days of further poking, I joined ^.=.^


----------



## Jelly (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm gonna say CrushYiffDestroy! was probably how I initially found it?


----------



## Leahtaur (Aug 7, 2007)

About a year ago I decided to fling my art everywhichway I could. So I googled "art site" or something similar and joined whatever looked decent. Out of the eight or nine sites I've joined, I've stuck with FA and DA. Joined for the art, stayed for the nice people.

In FA's case, anyway.


----------



## TheGru (Aug 7, 2007)

Alvin Earthworm, an artist on DA who also has an account here, I dicovered it through a comic he promised to post here, yet to see, but plenty other things have kept me.


----------



## brokenfox (Aug 7, 2007)

I had popped in and out of FA a few times when I first got into the fandom and someone had linked here. At first I never signed up because I have always been cautious of signing up for sites and had never joined any site like FA before. However one day when looking for art from ZEN I found his FA page and thought "what the hell, I might as well sign up so I can at least see his naughty pics." But after I signed up I started poking around the site and it didn't take long for me to fall in love with it. Now this is pretty much the only furry site I go to anymore.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 7, 2007)

I heard about it from Newgrounds. A lot of furries there.


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 8, 2007)

From the talking mushroom in a bad trip I had.


----------



## TheGru (Aug 8, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> From the talking mushroom in a bad trip I had.



Best post... ever. :lol:


----------



## yak (Aug 8, 2007)

Googled while searching for dragon artwork. That was on previous January.
Didn't know much English at first so I stuck around for a month to brush up on it, then decided to join.


----------



## jesuslistenstoblackmetal (Aug 8, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> From the talking mushroom in a bad trip I had.


Fuckin' sigged :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kitsunekotaro (Aug 8, 2007)

I was in DA...and someone, said ..look its fur affinity and I went ...so thats the story...but it took me a lot of time, to actually join XD


----------



## Altera (Aug 8, 2007)

Hm.

Was doing commissions and person said "Hey, you should upload these to DA. You'll get loads more customers!"

He was right.


----------



## sgolem (Aug 8, 2007)

I honestly don't remember.  I think it might've been from people bitching about Yerf.


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 8, 2007)

As odd as it may seem, I found Fur Affinity via the Something Awful forums and the recommendations of friends. Never under estimate the word of mouth. =)


----------



## ferretsage (Aug 8, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> As odd as it may seem, I found Fur Affinity via the Something Awful forums and the recommendations of friends. Never under estimate the word of mouth. =)



This is the ultimate signature. The leader of FA discovered the place through the whining of its single largest detractor. Priceless! Thank you, Something Awful, for providing the most awesome leader that money couldn't buy.... unless that number has at least four zeros in it. Better start flippin' a lot more of those burgers -- Ha!


----------



## themocaw (Aug 8, 2007)

An angel told me to come here.  I think it was an angel, at least.  It was hard to tell behind the wings and halo.


----------



## Larathen (Aug 8, 2007)

Dont remember, nor do I care.


----------



## Poink (Aug 8, 2007)

I created an account a long time ago for my YIFF (( Yes I used to draw yiff before )
then lost the password, got tired of it and abandonned my account.

Then. I got banned on DA.

I decided to recover my password on my old FA account, but instead of posting, I just deleted everything, and then created another one.

Fucking DA.


----------



## Seratuhl (Aug 8, 2007)

>_> A xenomorph Empress by the name of A'mihisss lead me here....

She goes here as well, sometimes...


----------



## dj-ZAKU (Aug 8, 2007)

A dA artist said in her profile that all her mature art was on FA.
I registered, started remixing soon after, and I've been here ever since. :3


----------



## AbyssalScizzors (Aug 9, 2007)

I just randomly popped up here from some other forum where someone linked me to here.
Hell, I dont even remember which forum, I usualy just move from forum to forum and site to site.
Even though I might gona be stuck here for a while.


----------



## AnarchicQ (Aug 9, 2007)

When Y! banned furry art, I read the report on Fandom Wank, and snickered. I heard mention of FA there, seeing as many of the artists flocked to FA. Then, months later, I decided, because I am a gallery whore, to get an account.

Ta-freakin'-da!


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 9, 2007)

ferretsage said:
			
		

> Preyfar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hardly. When was the last real Goon raid?
The Goons are over us, it's Anonymous who looms.


----------



## TheGru (Aug 9, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Hardly. When was the last real Goon raid?
> The Goons are over us, it's *Anonymous* who looms.



Don't you just hate the unknown!


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 9, 2007)

TheGru said:
			
		

> Bokracroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They are Anonymous, They are Legion.


----------



## TheGru (Aug 9, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> TheGru said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know with your icon it makes you sound like a conspiracy nut, :lol:
But really I am aware of them, (Vegex did a journal entry on those nutjobs) and they could indeed hit here, but it seems that they're to busy harrasing people on MySpace, to bother with a small fandom such as furries.


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 9, 2007)

TheGru said:
			
		

> Bokracroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They're just too unorganized really. An occasional b-tard strolls through and gets laughed at but no raids or such.
And if I remembered correctly, Preyfar/Dragoneer is in Legion as well.


----------



## themocaw (Aug 9, 2007)

Anyone can be Anonymous until they choose to leave Anonymous.  Remember that Anonymous has no face for it is the face of the internet.  It is above human emotions such as fear and mercy.  Anonymous lives in shadows.  It does not forget.  It does not forgive.  It cannot be controlled.  It cannot be coerced.  It cannot be consoled.  It cannot be cajoled.  Fear Anonymous, for it is legion.  Respect Anonymous, for it is the face of the internets.

I now await my punishment for the violation of the First Edict (i.e. Rule 1) *bows head and returns to shadows*


----------



## Blue anthroraptor (Aug 15, 2007)

What did you think? I was digging for smut and it came up. ;D

I saw that it was something like cheesyart and deviantart were supposed to be, but without all the suckingness and cookie spamfloods, I could actually find someone's gallery instead of always ending up with the top six of some borther's mother's former roommate's dog's favorites and getting lost, and it actually worked on all of my browsers. So I stayed.
Oh, and furaffinity had a great search enigine back then. That helped a lot. : )


----------



## Kuisbright (Aug 16, 2007)

I think it was from browsing arts/porns on fchan.  Then I began to fed up with the anonymity of the posts and seek for the artist's website.  And I found FA.  I first create an account just that I can browse adult arts, but at the beginning of this year, I began to fave, watch, give comments, and upload my arts.  Now, I spend too much time on FA... and not anywhere else.


----------



## TheGru (Aug 16, 2007)

Kuisbright said:
			
		

> Now, I spend too much time on FA... and not anywhere else.



You and me both! :lol:


----------



## Holley (Aug 16, 2007)

Yahoo Image Search (better than Google for most kinds of pics), the most appealing artwork was hosted here or on DA


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 16, 2007)

TheGru said:
			
		

> Kuisbright said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I waste time here when PC Powerplay is down or running like crap (which is quite often).


----------



## KristynLioness (Aug 16, 2007)

I was part of the great SheezyArt migration in 2005 because of my friend Raeth after they instated the 'no porn' rule there. Honestly I'm not sure why I did that because I didn't really mind that rule.


----------



## kapps (Aug 16, 2007)

I found a link here from Micah Fennec's vcl page last year. I looked around as a guest for a while the joined in july this year.


----------



## AerusalePhoxJr (Aug 16, 2007)

i was forced to cus DA was slow....


----------



## balt-lightning (Aug 16, 2007)

Someone on DA had a page, so I had a look. And there I was :]


----------



## Contagious (Aug 16, 2007)

A friend gave me the website's link.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 16, 2007)

Me, that's easy.  Several people I watch over on dA have FA accounts too, so after looking up one of them the other day I felt like checking it out.

Pity that was the day it went down.


----------



## Wyrwulf (Aug 20, 2007)

I followed in the great exodus of porn addicts from SheezyArt, a small detour into y!gallery before the ban notwithstanding.


----------



## FreeNatureArts (Aug 25, 2007)

Hmm. I would have to say the thing that lead me to this forum is a drawing of a smeargle XD. My Love, Tony, showed this to me on a bad day and it made everything better. I ended up seeing that not everything on F.A was about humping madness, and that the few yiff-Artists are really good at it. Thats when I desided this would be a much better place to be for my animal art then DA 'cause animal lovers where all over the place. 

Can honestly say the only place I've felt more at home in is my friends oekaki and my real home. Very nice site here.


----------



## Tyler Davasel (Aug 26, 2007)

I was in Galveston when my best friend (a fellow fur) called me, saying I should join this Fur Affinity site and post my stuff on there cus I would become an internet meme in no time XD


----------



## boywonder (Aug 26, 2007)

I became disillusioned with DA.


----------



## kitsunefoxfire (Aug 31, 2007)

To be honest i kept to fa so i decided to join so i could see more of a few peoples art Mainly Kadath and Striker.
But mainly i got a social phobia and needed a place to socialize to get over it.


----------



## Keyan Marvel (Aug 31, 2007)

I found it on accident


----------



## Lenny (Sep 2, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> As odd as it may seem, I found Fur Affinity via the Something Awful forums and the recommendations of friends. Never under estimate the word of mouth. =)


*[USER WAS BANNED FOR THIS POST]*



Actually a guy in IRC I was doing a raid with said I might be tolerated here, so hey.


----------



## wessa (Sep 2, 2007)

i think i came a cross FA through macrophillier after looking at some of wyld's work


----------



## Vore Writer (Sep 2, 2007)

Honestly, I forgot. The best I can explain is I found a link in somebody's profile, and decided to stick around.


----------



## Bad-demona (Sep 4, 2007)

A friend of mine linked me to some pix and then i was hooked


----------



## The Sonic God (Sep 7, 2007)

A couple of years ago, I was shown Fur Affinity to me by a friend of mine from Denmark. Some of you may know her as Ziba the Lioness.

A while ago I created an account.

Some of you may know that I live in Minnesota. A local furmeet here is where I met the owner of Fur Affinity over a year ago (well, the Founder, now).

Alkora lives across the street from me.

And to think it all started with a friend from Denmark. If any of you are on Second Life, my avatar has a Denmark/America pin symbolising that first encounter. ^^

Pretty cool if I do say so myself!


----------



## firefox_b (Sep 7, 2007)

I fled another big furry site that became infested by "Watchers" where making a joke about female dogs and using a word rhyming with "witch" got the post pulled...irritated, when I asked _rhetorically_ how one checked out, they swiftly deleted me.  Homeless and not willing to grovel, I came here as a waif following a web search and was taken in! -- Thank 'ya, thank 'ya very much FA!


----------



## Kelsh (Sep 8, 2007)

I have no clue. I just randomly stumbled upon it.


----------



## Keisha_MaKainn (Sep 8, 2007)

It was a mix of an former boyfriend and random search on the internet. 
I didn't actually become a member until a year later.


----------



## sedric (Sep 8, 2007)

Someone on Playmouse posted the frontispiece to a comic they were doing. Either their accompanying notes stated that they would put the rest on FA, or I PM'd them in search of the rest of it. A little while later, after figuring out that I needed to make an account to see the dirty art, I was here to stay. I never did see the rest of that guy's comic though

I came to Playmouse when someone posted about it on the Yiffstar messageboards, specifically about it being in financial trouble. It wasn't terribly inspiring if I'm honest but I found a few quality bits of smut on there

I'd joined the Yiffstar forums because I realised I had begun to want actual furry interaction, so I went from merely reading the YS content to reading its boards. Now I hardly ever read the freakin' stories on Yiffstar but mostly loiter around the forum and post bullshit

I first learned of Yiffstar through Swamprat, who mentioned it on his old, defunct Yahoo! group back when it was apparent that Yahoo! were set on shutting down erotic groups

I found Swamprat's Yahoo! group after a bit of internet hunting, because I'd loved his work back in the day and was sad that his website had gone down with all his writing on it (one or two favourite pieces are still lost to the aether, though they weren't stories so much as musings on his part)

Swamprat's website itself I had discovered long ago through Miavir's main furry index, which I also used to trawl for literary erotica back when I had an attention span. I used to be actually a little scared of Swamprat's stuff, because his author page on Mia's site had warnings that they were full of lots of heavy gay sex, and I wasn't sure what I was getting into

I think I first heard of Mia's index through Furry Pleasures - there may have been a link on its main page, or I may have been looking for Gary Akins' _Weekend At Kelly's_

And now we're going so far back that I can't remember how I stumbled over Furry Pleasures. Maybe _that's_ what I found when I was looking for Akins' work, who knows?

But yeah, that's how I discovered FurAffinity. It was all Furry Pleasures' fault, or possibly Gary Akins'


----------



## Arcoon2658 (Sep 8, 2007)

Found it through Dragoneer's personal site as he was helping in getting it started and had updates and the like there a lot.


----------



## Jekkal (Sep 8, 2007)

Discovered it as an alternative to DeviantArt as I could get more attention here (or so I hoped)


----------



## Atariwolf (Sep 11, 2007)

Someone linked a pic from DA that wouldn't load on DA at the time.


----------



## Paul Revere (Sep 21, 2007)

I saw the dota rave on YouTube and whoever uploaded it left a link to the original posting on FA.


----------



## RayFoxSith (Sep 25, 2007)

I found FA throughFchan. XP


----------



## TippyDeVil (Sep 28, 2007)

I have been digging around for animal and anthropomorphic art for some time (and some hardcore Dizney - since Lion King came out *grin*)  Found some interesting stuff, but mostly random posts or art forums that I lurked in.  Came across FA while searching for Goddess-Knows-What and was interested in a community of people who make "furry" a philosophy instead of a kink.  (Well, not _just_ a kink  )  Actually sort of felt more at home, so I actually joined and have been reading the forums and starting to keep track of some artists instead of just lurking in any category that said "mature."


----------

